# My Summer Goals



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

1. Tell my dad about my SA and that I'm going through an important life change. We've only talked to each other twice in the last month and a half, b/c he's angry about my last-minute decision to take summer classes til end of June and b/c of my grades. My decision iwas based on my wanting to get better. Being back home, I'd just be by myself most of the time or with my parents. He has a tendency to talk at me, not to me and it's usually one-sided. If it is, I'm gonna tell him that we can resume when he's ready to let me talk too. Wonder how he'll react to that. :hide 

2. Reconnect with some people back at home from my high school. I didn't have anyone who I could really call a friend but there were a few people who seemed to want to get to know me and that I, if I was where I am now, could've been friends with. We still talk once in awhile on IM and it seems silly to just do this if I haven't seen them in 2 years. So I'm gonna make an effort, even though my negative self-talk is doing its thing. 

3. Continue to open up to girls. I now have a few good girl friends and had one more than friend. Both firsts for me. My goal is more of the same. Also get over the old one. 

4. Get a good enough job to buy a car. This could help move #3 along as well.

5. And, of course, keep up w/my CBT and relaxation stuff.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Those seem like good, achievable goals. Good luck with them and keep us posted.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Those are excellent goals, SADfighter will become SADconquerer.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Excellent goals.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

I'm feeling pretty good right now. I've been home for 2 days and I've already checked off 1 and 4. I talked to my dad and confronted him on a lot of things. I didn't specifically go into the details of SA but I told him pretty much everything that he's done to affect it. It was the first time I actually was able to talk as much (if not more) than he was. He even admitted that he might change some things early on the conversation. However, I kept going and going and at one point said something which he interpreted as disrespectful. Then, he basically stopped listening to me, actually got up and said "so basically I've made your life so horrible b/c of these small things...ok." He essentially negated the things he's done and made a big deal out of the things I've done. In the past, when he did this type of thing I would be upset w/him and maybe even myself for perhaps hurting his feelings. But not this time. Hopefully we can come to an understanding but if not, I'm okay with that. It's time for me to get my life in order. I may have gone overboard once or twice but on the whole I was honest, respectful and reasonable.

And I also got a job today. I was very nervous, even more so b/c the interview process was as unique as the company seems to be. Part of the interview apparently was in the waiting room, w/the assistant manager randomly asking us questions while we were filling out forms! But I survived and surprisingly when I got hired he said "usually I can get a feel for who'd be good for us, and who wouldn't...and from the very beginning you were confident, a good communicator and very bright." Huh? I thought I bombed the beginning part.

Just goes to show how SA distorts your perceptions. Should be a tough job, a selling job, but I'm feeling hopeful about the rest of my summer now. Even more so, I'm hopeful about my life.


----------



## concentrate (Jul 3, 2007)

Good luck with the job. That's so great that you're taking on a selling job. I admire you for it. I'm glad you were able to talk with your dad.


----------

